# Pull Down Attic Stairs HELP!



## dark7068 (Nov 8, 2007)

we have a good size attic in our house, and has a pull down, swing out ladder set up in our bedroom. We jsut bought this house so i need to make it look better. Anyways, the door is 24"x52", and the ladder is 3 sections. I can take pix of it. it looks ok and works great, jsut needs some finishing on the door part.


----------



## OhBoy (Nov 8, 2007)

I need length of 36" or 38", i know i can get longer, thats no problem, i need shorter. 8' ceiling 22" x 36" or 38" thanks


----------



## dark7068 (Nov 8, 2007)

ok, sorry i couldnt help. 

our ladder is 3 sections, one is 4 ft, one is 3ft, last is 2-1/2 ft.

heres pix here

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/new_falcon_owner/house/


----------



## spebby (Oct 24, 2007)

This ladder requires a 22" x 22" rough opening:

http://www.thecontractorsexpress.co...tic&FIND_TEXT=&RETURN_PAGE=1&EXACT_MATCH=TRUE


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are thinking way too much into it. When attic stairs are folded up, the space is still aprx. 24" by 42" for the opening. How large in size are the items that you are trying to fit up in the opening?

BTW, Warner Ladders are pretty much the norm now days for attic entrance ladders.


----------



## jungkim24 (May 20, 2008)

*Need 12' attic ladder that can fit in a very limited space*

I need to access my attic and having problems finding a 12' attic ladder. I came across Werner's Televator attic ladder, which is perfect, expect it only comes in 8' and 10'. My attic opening is at least 12' and located in my laundry room. The space is very limited with the washing machine and dryer. The alignment of the attic opening does not allow for foldable ladders. Please help if you know of another manufacturer or option that can work for me.

I appreciate any advice.

JK


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Place the opening in another location such as the hallway, or if you garage is attached, that may work. As for the height, you can get extensions for the ladders for cases such as yours.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

From the sounds of it you will most likely have to IMPROVISE a set for your own use.Saw/extra hinges/screws a few beers and a friend to take pictures.

Good Luck...............:thumbsup:


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm having a new house constructed (MS) and need to locate plans or kits for non-folding pull down stairs to be mounted inside my garage. I have no space limitatons and am hunting something very strong and safe to use.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There are no plans, other then what the Architect says is safe. As for in the Garage, you need to make sure that there can be no intrusion into the living space for Exhaust fumes.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

What I'm hunting is something that pulls down, but as a unit without folding. My garage parking space is 22x22, detached by a breezeway, with no exhaust issues. All the units I've seen are made for limited space and are more like folding ladders than stairs. I need something that is one piece, strong and less vertical.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All ladders are either going to be a fold up/store away, or telescoping. Nothing is a One piece, unless you want to keep a 10-12' ladder on the wall.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Guess I'm not being very clear. Sorry.:huh:

I want a design or buy unit for a one piece stair - not ladder. My garage ceiling is 10' high. I am thinking about something that is hinged on one end and swings down as a one piece unit with normal stair steps. Given the ceiling height, it could actually swing up to store below and parallel to the ceiling. 

I have found references for disappearing one piece stairs, but cannot find anything on the internet. If no other way, I can try to have my builder design something, as he is quite creative. I was hoping to find something like a one piece metal stair with normal steps that could be adapted to pivot on one end and lay parallel to the ceiling when when not in use. The bottom side would be boxed to cover the stair when raised. I would use a manual or electric winch to raise and lower.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are talking about something that cannot be done. Not only would you have to have it 15' from where the end plants itself on the ground, but the weight alone will not be something that you will want to deal with. We are talking about something that would have to have a hoist system in place to lift it, and a way to lock it into the ceiling. I personally would not do it.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Have tenatively settled on Rainbow metal telescoping attic stairs. Reviews suggest they are quite strong. My concern with stair strength results from our placement of utilities (hot water tank, a/c, etc.) on top of reinforced concrete "safe room" that is accessable through a walkway ifrom the garage ceiling.

If there's a better brand or alternative, would appreciate recommendations.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

*And................a solution!*

My garage is 22'x22' with a 16' storage room and 6' lawn mower bay at one end. Kinda dawned on me that I could put about half the upper part of the stairs into the storage room, leaving floor space below, and the remaining part as a hinged swing down unit. This way I can have stronger, wider steps and can access by moving the mower. A door will conceal the lower stair when folded.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Now, that would work for you. As for the railings, they would have to be set up in a way that you can collapse them, which means removable pins, or move when you hoist the stairs with a winch. As for the winch type, an electrical can work, or you can use the type as found on Boat Trailers. You will have to use Bolts to secure the Risers and allow them to pivot, due to using hinges, can cause failure later on.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a set of fold up stairs in my shop for a long time. They were about 13 feet long, 30 inches wide with some heavy hinges on one end. We had rigged up a small electric hoist to put it up and down. The backs of the stringers were sheeted with plywood painted to match the ceiling. You have to be careful that you have a limit switch to stop the hoist when it reaches the top. The hoist was geared low enough that it held the stairs in the up position without any kind of lock. After some remodelling, it wasn't needed anymore and I did away with it, but it worked fine for about 15 years. It was kind of nice in the summer. You could run it down about 6 inches and turn on the exhaust fan in the attic and cool the shop.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Attic Stairs*

House is nearing completion and I have to decide on the stairs to access a large storage area over my garage. Trying to find the safest, most stair like pull-down unit. I am currently looking at one piece slide down units.

I am also building a hoist similiar to a versa-lift to hoist items into the garage attic storage area.

I need advice on which stair units to look at. I'm sure some of the members have experience with these. This is a retirement home and, planning ahead, we want to install something strong, safe and convenient to use.


----------



## kateross (Apr 16, 2010)

You should place the opening in another location such as a hallway, or if you garage is attached, that may work. As for the height, you are able to get extensions for the stairs for cases such as yours.

_________________
Kate Ross
Attic Stairs


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Attic Hoist and Stairs*

This is an old thread, but thanks.

We had the hoist fabricated and installed along with a set of Rainbow Prestige attic stairs I purchased on Craigslist for $400. They are outstanding.


http://rainbowatticstair.com/


----------

